# Currently working on



## Sarah

Currently working on a piece that will take a good few more hours to complete. I absolutely can not draw females for some odd reason, I can grasp the likeness when drawing male but not female. So this is practice.

Please be gentle. :vs_frown:

Also there are a lot of new members since I have come back onto this forum after having a longgggg time off drawing, and I haven't introduced myself to them. So if your reading this, hi! I'm Sarah. Im 22 from Wales in the United Kingdom & I've been drawing for the past 3 years or so, on and off. I've always loved art though, particularly portrait drawing. There's just something about successfully capturing the realism of a photograph to a drawing that fascinates me, even though I haven't achieved this truely yet. Anyway I've seen a lot of inspring work/sketches from new members on here which really motivates me to draw more, so thanks for that! I will be paying more attention to this forum so feel free to friend me/message me with anything! I'm friendly i swear :angel:


----------



## just

She looks female to me.


----------



## Sarah

just said:


> She looks female to me.


Well thats a start! :smile:


----------



## Sarah

Update.

Excuse the poor quality :surprise:
And i'll try and do something a bit more pretty with the..clothing part thingie..


----------



## Susan Mulno

Wow! Very nice!


----------



## SuddenLife

Very lovely! It's indeed clearly a woman, so no worries on that front. You mentioned having a hard time grasping the likeness when drawing women, so I'm wondering who this lady is (I'm terrible with recognizing celebrities, I practically live under a rock and a comfy one at that). Given the fact that the drawing looks very realistic, I'm sure the likeness can't be off that much.


----------



## Sarah

@Susan - Thank you!
@SuddenLife - Thank you for your compliments! I'm glad it it resembles a woman, haha. It's actually not of a celebrity, (I also live under a nice comfy rock believe me.) It is of a random reference photograph I found on the net, very useful site to be fair. I hate to show the reference photo's as my drawings don't resemble them much at all unfortunately. But i use references vaguely..just something to start from i suppose without actually looking for every detail, this drawing doesn't have the right proportions of the face for example the face is too short and wide? compared to the photograph. But I'm still in practice so if it resembles it even a slightest bit then I'm happy! haha.

Here's the reference:


----------



## SuddenLife

I can totally see where you're coming from, don't worry. It certainly doesn't need to be a carbon copy or anything. Personally I do think that one can benefit from showing the reference, though. If it seems like someone has a hard time with certain parts of anatomy for example, I personally find it easier to point out with the image next to it, if that makes sense.

Only feedback I have really is that maybe the piece could benefit from the shadow's edges being a little less harsh. They're fairly sharp now. But as I said, it looks really good as it now as well, so you could also see that as more of a stylistic choice, I think.


----------



## Sarah

@SuddenLife - I see what you mean! The photo is of poor quality and was taken at night, but when I looked at it this morning after reading your comment I did notice what you said. I'll take that into consideration when starting my next piece. It's nice to get some feedback! Thanks


----------



## Sarah

Update! (Just a little left to do now)
Excuse the bad quality photo.


----------



## TerryCurley

Sarah this is a wonderful drawing.


----------



## dickhutchings

That's a damn good likeness of someone.


----------



## almond

Its a good piece of art . But there are more space required for final touch . Anyway definitely you are a good artist and one day become a gre8 one .There are requirement of Working on light effects and shading.But Its a wonderful work.


----------



## Sarah

TerryCurley said:


> Sarah this is a wonderful drawing.


Thank you Terry! :smile:



dickhutchings said:


> That's a damn good likeness of someone.


Thank you so much :smile:



almond said:


> Its a good piece of art . But there are more space required for final touch . Anyway definitely you are a good artist and one day become a gre8 one .There are requirement of Working on light effects and shading.But Its a wonderful work.


Hm yeah I know im still practising with transitions, i'll get there one day :angel:. Got a few more things to do on here anyways, so I will smooth over the shading also. Thanks


----------

